# Wanted: Anaheim 9/20-9/25 2 or 3 bedroom



## genosgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

We are looking for a 2/3 bedroom close to Disneyland than can sleep 4 adults and 2 kids for 9/20-9/25.

Thank you.


----------

